# Where are 1xxx, 2xxx units at Morritt's Tortuga



## Noelle (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm sure there is a logical explanation, but I don't know it so I'm hoping the wisdom of TUG members can fill in the blanks.

I'm at Morritt's Tortuga until Saturday.  The ocean is lovely and our trip has been very smooth and easy.  There is a lot of construction and I hope the new 5 story buildings don't block the glimpses of ocean from the units back from the beach 50 yards or so.  

I was offered the use of a 2xxx unit, was booked into a 3xxx unit and don't see any 2xxx units on the resort map, nor does the front desk or our concierge know what I am talking about?  So, what is the background story here, I think it may have to do with the hurricane (2004) that did so much damage to the island.

I'm just curious as there doesn't seem to be a unit to match the 2xxx building(s), yet here I am with a wonderful exchange??

What's your take on this odd situation?   ....    Noelle


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Noelle,

Buildings 1000 and 2000 were the oceanfront units that were destroyed by the Hurricane. The new concrete buildings are going up in their place.

Have a great time!!!

John


----------



## Noelle (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi John,

Hi John,
We (DH Mike and I) are having a delightful time. The weather is perfect. I am doing very little but sitting on our balcony by the palm tree island in the pool with a view between buildings of the wonderful multi-blue ocean waves hitting the reef.  This is a wonderful isolated tip of the island.  Mike is getting in lots of snorkling, kayaking and a little scuba.  My familly lived in Haiti in the early 1960's and in St.Thomas, USVI from 1965 on.  The flowers, sea, birds, colors remind me of those earlier years in the Caribbean, howver the modern touches are welcome (stable power, air conditioning, favorite foods readily available).

I purchased a 1 bd unit at Morritt's Tortuga off eBay last night, but there are several more auctions coming up.  One of them refers to a 2xxx unit '(Unit #2105/Week 40/Wood Building/OCEANFRONT TOWNHOUSE)', yet if that building doesn't exist - what is the seller selling here?  Just curious and the seller has not responded to two messages from me so I hoped you might be able to educate me 'Oceanfront' sounds very attractive....
Thanks for your time,    Noelle


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Apr 3, 2007)

Noelle said:


> I purchased a 1 bd unit at Morritt's Tortuga off eBay last night, but there are several more auctions coming up.  One of them refers to a 2xxx unit '(Unit #2105/Week 40/Wood Building/OCEANFRONT TOWNHOUSE)', yet if that building doesn't exist - what is the seller selling here?  Just curious and the seller has not responded to two messages from me so I hoped you might be able to educate me 'Oceanfront' sounds very attractive....
> Thanks for your time,    Noelle



You will get a unit in the existing wood oceanfront building and your contract unit number will be re-numbered. If the previous owner did not pay to upgrade to the new concrete building you won't get there. I got this information directly from Morritts as I had the same question. The last two bedroom wood building oceanfront went for $6500 or so a couple weeks back. If you do a search you should be able to find it.

Dave


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Apr 3, 2007)

Remember too, with Morritts auctions on eBay that there is always another. Don't think you've got to buy it because the inventory is unique. There are dozens of units at the resort and plenty of weeks for sale because of all the bullshit and aggrevation associated with the hurricane and the resort's underinsurance prior to that event. 

I bought a one bedroom oceanfront for $976 about two months ago on eBay. I've been keeping track of eBay sales at Morritts for the last year or so, and one bedrooms have sold from less that $500 to more than $3000 (for poolside views and ocean views). At $976 that was the lowest price for an oceanfront one bedroom.


----------



## Caladezi (Apr 3, 2007)

There are still some very great deals to be had.  Once all of the construction is finished and Morritts gets it's act together on entertainment, restaurant, and all the rest, things will be different.  It's a great resort but they have been shooting themselves in the leg since the hurricane.  That all should change in the next year or so and then prices will increase a lot.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Apr 3, 2007)

Noelle:

RE: my previous post. Last oceanfront 2 br townhouse at Morritts sold under item number 270100212469 on eBay and went for $7095.00 on March 20, 2007.

As a matter of interest the non ocean front 2 br townhouses have been selling in the $2600 - $3500 range on eBay over the last year.

Good luck with your bidding.

Dave


----------



## Cappy (Apr 4, 2007)

*I am checking in on this Saturday 4/7*

Is the dock built yet?  If so can you swim under it to see tons of fish? We were told that we were going to be in the 3000 building as per request, does any of those unit face the ocean? Or are they building the 5 story Oceanfront right now so you can't see the ocean!! How are you using the on line? Does the wireless work there & does it cost? I understand that you can plug in for $20 a week but is that in your unit or do you have to go somewhere else? We are so exicited to go!!  Is the food store right across the road & how late are they open on Saturday & they are closed on Sunday right? THANKS ahead of time for helping me!!!


----------



## quiltergal (Apr 4, 2007)

Cappy the dock was nearly finished when we were there the end of January.  They were still painting and doing some plastering.  

As of the end of our stay the Seaside units were under full blown construction.  (Don't plan on sleeping in past 7AM)  I don't think any of the old wooden oceanfront buildings are left (at least not that I remember).  We were in the 5000 building and had a view of the quiet pool.  We didn't spend a lot of time in the unit so really didn't mind not having an ocean view.  My map of the property is at home so will try and see where the 3000 building is with regard to view.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Apr 4, 2007)

quiltergal said:


> I don't think any of the old wooden oceanfront buildings are left (at least not that I remember).  .




The 4000 oceanfront wooden building is still standing.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Apr 4, 2007)

Cappy said:


> We were told that we were going to be in the 3000 building as per request, does any of those unit face the ocean? Or are they building the 5 story Oceanfront right now so you can't see the ocean!! How are you using the on line? Does the wireless work there & does it cost? I understand that you can plug in for $20 a week but is that in your unit or do you have to go somewhere else? We are so exicited to go!!  Is the food store right across the road & how late are they open on Saturday & they are closed on Sunday right? THANKS ahead of time for helping me!!!




There are 5 different 3000 buildings, all built around the Premier pool/bar. You may get a glimpse of the ocean depending what building and what floor. Once the other concrete building is built (not yet under construction) the view will be blocked.

When I was there in January I saw people with laptops at the pool, so I guess the wireless internet works generally at the resort. I believe that you are right in the fee being $20 per week. The front desk will set you up with a password.

The food store right across the road is about 1000 feet up the road. I have a recollection that they close around 7 p.m., but I could be way off. Don't know how late they're open on Sunday. Probably the same time.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Caladezi (Apr 4, 2007)

Closed on Sunday as are all other food stores.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 4, 2007)

*wow - thank you for the great messages*

Hello everyone,  I'm inside right now waiting for my DH to return from a dusk kayaking experience.  We are having a fantastic time - listened to Barefoot Guy and The Reef last night and loved the lyrics   :hysterical: 

To answer some of your questions:
Yes, the dock is completed to the extent that the dock bar is open for business and my husband snorkled near the dock and saw many and many different species of fish, lobster, conch, seagrass ...

There is very little construction noise - the noisiest thing was the leaf blower working to keep the pathways clean this afternoon.

The building closest to The Reef is the only wooden oceanfront building still standing and it has apparently been renovated.  It's numbers run :4109 thru 4118, 4210-4217 and 4309 thru 4318 and is designated as the I building in the resort map we received. 

As you face the ocean, the new concrete building (Tortuga Seaside) to the left of the main lobby will have 5 stories and numbers: 4101 thru 4108, 4201 thru 4202, 4203, 4205, 4206, 4301 thru 4304, 4307, 4308, 4401, 4403, 4406, 4407 and penthouses 4501, 4503, 4505, 4507.   These are a mix of different condos and townhouse units 1 Bd, 2 Bd, 2 Bd Town houses, Penthouses.   This new building is labeled section 4000-1 and indicates it is old buildings 15, 16, 17, and 18.  July 1st is given as opening of this building. 

The second new building (Tortuga Seaside section 2000, old buildings 1,2,3,4,5,6,36,41) location is fenced off, but I see no construction actively taking place there.  It will have a mix of 3 Bd (1101 thru 1501), efficiencies (1103-1505), Penthouses (2501 thru 2511), 1 Bd condos (2407, 2410, 2307, 2310, 2201 thru 2206, 2101 thru 2202, 2205 thru 2206), 2 Bd condos (2103, 2301 thru 2305, 2311, 2401 thru 2405 and 2411), 2 Bd townhouses (2107 thru 2112, 2308, 2309. Of these 4 units are marked Handicap (accessible) and 3 units are marked fractional - no designation of what that fraction might be. 
four of the 1 Bds are marked lo and are adjacent to four 2 Bd units so my interpretation is that these are 3 Bd lockouts.  As of today, the opening of the new 2000 building is targeted for 4th Quarter of 2008.  

Seaside Sizes: 
1 Bd  600 sqft incl. patio
2 Bd  1200 sqft incl. patio
2 Bd Townhome   1200 sqft  incl. patio
2+ Bd Penthouse with Loft 1588 sqft incl. patio
3 Bd Option 8b 1738 sqft inside (A/C) and 211 sq ft patio

Wireless internet access - works great - very fast, good signal on my balcony $10 CI for the entire week.

For right now, there is nothing blocking the views from any of the 3xxx (around Premier Pool) other than the corner balconies of other 3xxx buildings, a small section of the Main Lobby building and the Grand buildings.  So, from my balcony (3305)  I have diagonal ocean views of the dock and beach leading up to it, and also of the dive shop and the expanse of reef and beach between the laundry and the nearest Grand building.   I really can't tell you whether the ocean glimpses will be blocked by the new buildings. Certainly because they are 2 stories taller, the shade cast by the taller buildings may shadow the pool area somewhat - but I'm not an architect so could be wrong (and frequently am!)

The food market across the street is small but appears to have a good selection.  Their produce was fresh and a goodly assortment.  They also have some prepared food as well as the groceries.  And of course,  they have rhum cake in its many flavours.  Open 9am - 7pm all week except closed on Sundays
(I'll double check on the weekday hours) ... however, I recommend you pick up groceries at Hurley's on the way to the resort from the airport - there is much more selection in town.

Internet access - 4 tier pricing  
Turtle Club member:  free wireless,  $10CI/week hardwired (or $2CI/day)
other guests:  $10CI/week wireless, $20CI/week hardwired (or $4CI/day)

I hope I answered all your questions - let me know if I didn't.... Noelle


----------



## Noelle (Apr 4, 2007)

*wow - thank you for the great messages*

removing duplicate posting


----------



## jtridle (Apr 4, 2007)

Cappy said:


> Is the dock built yet?  If so can you swim under it to see tons of fish? We were told that we were going to be in the 3000 building as per request, does any of those unit face the ocean? Or are they building the 5 story Oceanfront right now so you can't see the ocean!! How are you using the on line? Does the wireless work there & does it cost? I understand that you can plug in for $20 a week but is that in your unit or do you have to go somewhere else? We are so exicited to go!!  Is the food store right across the road & how late are they open on Saturday & they are closed on Sunday right? THANKS ahead of time for helping me!!!



Yes, once they build the second Seaside building, the view from the 3000 buildings will be blocked.  When I was there in November, I asked one of the head construction crew members how far down to the east the new building was going to go and he told me down to the tree on the beach, which, as I recall, was just past the laundry building.  That definitely means the view will be blocked so enjoy it from the 3000 buildings while you can.  From what I could judge, Building D, Unit 3305 might have a view of the ocean from the end of its balcony after Seaside is built.


----------



## Cappy (Apr 4, 2007)

*I JUST LOVE all the help I get from my tuggers!!!*

THANKS so much the only thing I need to know is how late the store right there is open till on Saturday?? I will only need eggs, milk & bread for Sunday but  mt fkight comes in @ 3pm so that is why I'm worried & my husband WILL NOT stop!!!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Apr 5, 2007)

Cappy said:


> THANKS so much the only thing I need to know is how late the store right there is open till on Saturday?? I will only need eggs, milk & bread for Sunday but  mt fkight comes in @ 3pm so that is why I'm worried & my husband WILL NOT stop!!!




I'm reasonably certain that the store closes at 7:00 p.m. as I was in the store at around that time (albeit on a Tuesday or Wednesday) when I was at the resort in January. If you arrive at 3:00 p.m. I don't see that you'll have any problem.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 5, 2007)

*Foster's Express Hours*

Hi All,

DH checked the hours for us this afternoon.  Normally the Foster's Express market across from The Reef is open Mon - Thur from 7am to 7pm.  However, on Fridays and Saturdays it is open until 9pm.  Sundays are closed.  This Friday is an exception - the store will be closed all day in celebration of Good Friday.  Hope that helps,   Noelle


----------

